# Thinking about it: 2011 Countryman S



## 98Mroadie (Feb 18, 2011)

I know the countryman is a new model but it's based on the same design as the other minis. Are there any maintenance concerns I should know about? I can't seem to find much about working on these. That could be either a) because they're primarily owned by ladies (as this one will be: my wife) or b) because they don't break.


I'm hoping it's b.

Also any options that are must-haves? Just trying to ed-oo-mah-cate myself a bit here.

Also what dealer is the "best" in the Mid-Atlantic price-wise? Service can be done anywhere but I'm looking for a deal if I can find one.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I believe the Countryman is new for 2011 so it might be a little hard to say what the maintenance concerns are at this point.


----------



## 98Mroadie (Feb 18, 2011)

I was more thinking about the drive train: engine, transmission, electrical gremlins, etc. The stuff that comes from other models and has been used for the past few model years. 

Just trying to get a general idea as to the maintenance of Mini's in general. Do they break often or are they like a 'yoda (but with a soul)? I really don't want to continue turning wrenches every weekend to keep our cars on the road...


----------



## 98Mroadie (Feb 18, 2011)

Nothing? So mini's don't break then? If so I'm glad to hear it...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I can't speak from experience as I've never owned one or done much research on one (however, I am now as I'm looking into one for my next vehicle). The Mini section here isn't all that active but here is a site that is more active and is dedicated to Minis that I found the other day:

http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/index.php


----------



## 98Mroadie (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks! I knew there had to be one. Like the elusive hipster: it was obscure and I've never heard of it but yet everyone in the group does and all do the same thing (obscurely none the less).


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

You're welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## TROX 06 (Apr 3, 2011)

My friend had a Mini Cooper 2003 and was hardly ever in the shop. The biggest thing that was ever fixed on it was the replacement of a clutch. She just traded it in for a 2011 Mini Clubman. It is awesome. The ride is smooth, handles great, comfortable to sit in. Mini's take a lickin and keep on tickin.......Her 2003 had 137,000 miles on it.


----------



## 98Mroadie (Feb 18, 2011)

TROX 06 said:


> My friend had a Mini Cooper 2003 and was hardly ever in the shop. The biggest thing that was ever fixed on it was the replacement of a clutch. She just traded it in for a 2011 Mini Clubman. It is awesome. The ride is smooth, handles great, comfortable to sit in. Mini's take a lickin and keep on tickin.......Her 2003 had 137,000 miles on it.


This is what I wanted to know!

I'm trading in a 1998 M roadster and a 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee (V8). The Jeep has been pretty reliable but it's up there in miles. The roadster, on the other hand, is quickly moving up my list of hated cars. Sure I love to drive it but damnit if I'm not constantly working on it! 

List of jobs performed on both cars in the last two months:

BMW:
Changed spark plugs
2 O2 sensors
Cleaned MAF
Fought the secondary air pump system and lost.
Fought the VANOS and lost (completely rebuilt it yet I'm still getting a code for "stuck VANOS).
Replaced one radiator hose
Replaced tensioner and idler pullies

Jeep:
Replaced radiator (cheap but a real PITA! I've seen NOTHING like this design! It took me 5 hours.)
Replaced transmission cooler
Replaced front rotors
Replaced CV boot
Replaced transmission speed sensor

...and on our other car, a 2006, 135,000 mile Lexus, here's a list of the work I've done since it was new:

1) Washed it
2) Changed air filter
3) Changed oil filter
4) Waxed it.
5) Vacuumed it.

In other words: it doesn't break. Ever.

I just want that in the other car. That's all I'm looking for. I can't keep working on these things every freakin' weekend... 

...and then next summer I get to buy a project car that'll be junk when I get it and gold when I'm done with it. That's something I WANT to work on, not something I have to work on. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Minis in general get lots of black dots from Consumer Reports. I find they're generally accurate on reliability, with some exceptions (like one issue that occurs to everyone can make a car 'unreliable').


----------

